# Availability of certain foreign food etc in Mae Hong Son?



## mp413 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, I just accepted a job in Mae Hong Son and will be moving there in a couple of months. I am bringing two cats along with me so am really trying to find out if I will be able to get cat food there, and especially cat litter. I heard there is some sort of dept. store in MHS where one can find some foreign products, including cat food, but does anyone know if they have any variety, and whether there is litter?

Also, can one find good olive oil in MHS? What about cheese? I'm trying to think of things that tend to be my staples, though of course I will adapt to the local cuisine as well. Wine? 100% fruit juices? Pasta (as opposed to noodles)? 

If these things are available, are they horrendously expensive?

If they aren't available in MHS, are they available in Chiang Mai?

Thanks a lot for your feedback!

mp413


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

mp413 said:


> Hello, I just accepted a job in Mae Hong Son and will be moving there in a couple of months. I am bringing two cats along with me so am really trying to find out if I will be able to get cat food there, and especially cat litter. I heard there is some sort of dept. store in MHS where one can find some foreign products, including cat food, but does anyone know if they have any variety, and whether there is litter?
> 
> Also, can one find good olive oil in MHS? What about cheese? I'm trying to think of things that tend to be my staples, though of course I will adapt to the local cuisine as well. Wine? 100% fruit juices? Pasta (as opposed to noodles)?
> 
> ...


Can't say I've studied the shelves in the stores enough to be able to answer in full; but as far as CM goes you can get all of those things, if at a price (cheese, wine). Not much is "horrendously expensive" in Thailand, but there's not a huge demand for cheese and wine, and they're not cheap.

I spend my time between France and Thailand (Chiang Mai). In France I usually sample both most days. When in Thailand I never eat cheese, and drink wine once in a blue moon. When in Rome!


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

CM has a number of hypermarkets - Carrefour, Tesco, etc - where you can stock up on all kinds of things. Imported goods can be quite expensive, but often, there are good foods manufactured in Thailand for a reasonable price. Corn flakes, for example, can be either the imported variety or the local variety - very little difference in taste or quality, but big difference in price.

I seem to recall some smaller grocery stores in MHS when I was there - it isn't a big city, after all. I imagine that most expats living in that area probably make occasional trips to CM for expat staple foods. MHS is probably one of the most beautiful and interesting areas of Thailand in which to live - enjoy your time there!


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cat food...*

I know for a fact that you can buy it in Chiang Mai. But, and don't quote me, I think it is made in China. SOOOOO! As far a MHS, I think the cats may be the food.


----------



## mp413 (Jan 19, 2009)

goingglobal said:


> I know for a fact that you can buy it in Chiang Mai. But, and don't quote me, I think it is made in China. SOOOOO! As far a MHS, I think the cats may be the food.


haha cute answer! Good to know I might find some things in MHS, and that it's a nice town.


----------

